# Ray Harryhausen Titan Of Cinema



## Foxbat (Oct 21, 2020)

An exhibition of his work opens on saturday in Edinburgh. It’s pretty frustrating because I really want to go. However, I have to be careful with this pandemic - not so much for myself but ensuring that I don’t catch it and pass it on to my mum who is in the vulnerable category. I’ve been trying to avoid places where there could be a lot of people and I think this could be well attended. The good news is that it’s running until september 2021 so I may still get the opportunity to see it some time later.

If anybody here is interested, here’s the info








						Ray Harryhausen | Titan of Cinema
					

Film special effects superstar Ray Harryhausen helped elevate stop motion animation to an art. His innovative and inspiring films, from the 1950s onwards, changed the face of modern movie making forever. This  largest and widest-ranging exhibition of Ray Harryhausen’s work ever seen contained...




					www.nationalgalleries.org


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 22, 2020)

Ive got several of his films on dvd 

*The 7th Voyage of Sinbad
The Golden Voyage of Sinbad
Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger 
Jason and the Argonauts
The 3 World of Gulliver 
The First Men in the Moon*

All Terrific films .


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 25, 2020)

I watched Jason the other night for the first time in over 20 years. Still a masterpiece!


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 25, 2020)

There was an article on the BBC about this exhibition. It looks fabulous. I wonder if I'll be allowed to take in a camera? Sometimes these type of events don't mind but I suspect that this one (image rights and all that jazz) will be a great big NO!


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 25, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> I watched Jason the other night for the first time in over 20 years. Still a masterpiece!


I've convinced myself that I saw Jason and the Argonauts in the cinema -- I'm pretty sure Talos (amongst other terrors) would have been far less terrifying on a small black & white TV (and, obviously, not in colour) -- but it was released in 1963, when I was only 6 years old.

Would it have been re-released in the later 60s or early 70s?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 25, 2020)

Ursa major said:


> I've convinced myself that I saw Jason and the Argonauts in the cinema -- I'm pretty sure Talos (amongst other terrors) would have been far less terrifying on a small black & white TV (and, obviously, not in colour) -- but it was released in 1963, when I was only 6 years old.
> 
> Would it have been re-released in the later 60s or early 70s?



Sometimes Hollywood did re-release old films, long after their initial run at the Theaters.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 25, 2020)

Talos was awesome but I think my favourite model  (and the one I want to see most at the exhibition) is Medusa. She gave me the willies when she was stalking Perseus and his men in her lair. 

Interesting aside, I once read somewhere that, in the Black Sea region, people used to filter water through a goat fleece in the search for gold. Just thought I’d mention that


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 25, 2020)

My favorite is the Cyclops .


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 25, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> My favorite is the Cyclops .


I'll keep an eye out for that the next time the film is on the TV....


----------



## dask (Oct 28, 2020)

Sinbad's sword fight with the skeleton ranks high. I know the Jason one is mind-boggling too, but I really like the Sinbad.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 28, 2020)

The skeleton fight was mentioned in the news article. Apparently, it took 8 hours of work to film 2 seconds, with Ray making minute adjustments for each frame. He must have been a man of infinite patience. 

I once tried a stop motion short film myself but got bored and cut corners where the frame count was concerned. It was a simple plasticine head on top of a piece of blue paper being circled by the fin of a shark (the eyes of the head following the fin movement) all to the jaws soundtrack. 

It was only a few seconds  long but the experience taught me that I’ll never be another Harryhausen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 1, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> I watched Jason the other night for the first time in over 20 years. Still a masterpiece!



They just don't don't make wonderful films like that , anymore.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 1, 2020)

Here's a screenshot from my own attempt at stop/motion animation. I don't think the Harryhausen estate need worry about competition


----------



## Guttersnipe (Nov 2, 2020)

I always loved Jason and the Argonauts. As a kid, Talos terrified me. I picked up a lot of these at my local library. Fun stuff. It got me into claymation (PlayDoughmation, rather).


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> I watched Jason the other night for the first time in over 20 years. Still a masterpiece!



Along with the great special effects,  they put an equal amount of emphasis on  good story telling.


----------



## K. Riehl (Feb 21, 2021)

In the early 2000's I spotted an oversize blank green cover book in the bargain books section in Barnes and Noble. It had a bargin list price of $75. I thought that was weird but when I opened it up it was  300+ pages of testimonials, private pictures, articles, film stills, drawings, story boards etc..It was a collaboration of Harryhausen's friends who put together lifetime collections for this book honoring Ray.  I asked them to hold it and went to ATM. When I got back it was gone. Someone claimed to be me and took the book. I still growl about this to fellow collectors even today.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 25, 2021)

The exhibition is still currently closed until further notice. Scotland looks like approaching a lessening of restrictions in the next couple of months so I’m still hoping to see this sometime in 2021. With any luck, they might extend the run past September’s closing date.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 28, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> The skeleton fight was mentioned in the news article. Apparently, it took 8 hours of work to film 2 seconds, with Ray making minute adjustments for each frame. He must have been a man of infinite patience.
> 
> I once tried a stop motion short film myself but got bored and cut corners where the frame count was concerned. It was a simple plasticine head on top of a piece of blue paper being circled by the fin of a shark (the eyes of the head following the fin movement) all to the jaws soundtrack.
> 
> It was only a few seconds  long but the experience taught me that I’ll never be another Harryhausen.



They recreated the Jason  Skeleton  battle scene an episode of the Hercules tv series.


----------

